#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Συμφωνητικό για την τεχνική έκθεση ηλεκτρολόγου/μηχανολόγου για ρυθμίσεις βάσει του Ν.4014/11

## Xάρης

Ανέβασα *ΕΔΩ*, ένα συμφωνητικό ειδικά για την τεχνική έκθεση ηλεκτρολόγου/μηχανολόγου για ρυθμίσεις βάσει του Ν.4014/11.

Είναι σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα του ΤΕΕ.

Η προθεσμία των δηλώσεων του Ν.4014/11 μπορεί να πέρασε αλλά τέτοια ειδικά συμφωνητικά υπογράφονται ακόμα και σήμερα. Εξάλλου, σε λίγο θα έχουμε τον νέο νόμο περί αυθαιρέτων οπότε μπορείτε να το χρησιμοποιήσετε εκεί.

Αν έχετε κάποιες παρατηρήσεις, γράψτε τις σ' αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Analogws

Κάτι για την ίδια την τεχνική έκθεση ηλεκτρολόγου/μηχανολόγου για ρυθμίσεις βάσει του Ν.4014/11 				,όπως για παράδειγμα κάποιο πρότυπο δεν έχουμε?

Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα επί του συγκεκριμένου μέχρι στιγμής..

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο πρότυπο, όπως δεν υπάρχει επίσημο και για το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ. Το σχέδιο της σχετικής ΤΟΤΕΕ είναι σχέδιο που δεν έχει δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ, άρα άνευ νομικής ισχύος.

----------

